# Re Designed my Zenfolio Website!



## sarahashleyphotos (Feb 22, 2013)

www.sarahashleyphotos.com
What do you all think? Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kokonut (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I had a look on your website and generally I like it. Nevertheless I have a couple of suggestions:
1 ) I would prefer to click on the slider and be able to switch and check out the photos of the slider with an arrow. 
2) I would make the navigation bar simpler. For instance, I don't see the point of the calendar in the top navigation menu. 
3) In the content - text of the site I would try to put the titles with a bigger police. People don't read everything so you need to put the main message of your text in a bigger police in order to make your messages clearer!
I hope that helps you.


----------

